# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Arta Bajrami

## Bl3ri

*Arta Bajrami - I njejti ke mbet*

S'di sa here jemi nda
por asnjehere s'kam mujt pa t'pa
100here me ke thy
por e pranoj se gjithmone te ty jam kthy

Te jam kthyer un dikur
por me s'do te kthehem kurre
me ke len cdo nate me vujt
sepse i beson cdokujt
te jam kthyer me nje shprese
se me ndryshe do te jesh
por nje gje eshte e vertet 
i njejti ke mbet

Ka shum nete e ka shum dite
qe me mungon thell ne shpirt
e meriton por s'te urrej
sepse keshtu shum me mire
e din sa vlej.

Te jam kthyer un dikur
por me s'do te kthehem kurre
me ke len cdo nate me vujt
sepse i beson cdokujt
te jam kthyer me nje shprese
se me ndryshe do te jesh
por nje gje eshte e vertet
i njejti ke mbet ...

----------


## lleila

Nuk ka kurfare vlere muzikore muzika e saj ajo thjeshte eshte nje prostitute e piste

----------


## Bl3ri

Un postova tekstin e ksaj kenge (balade) se mpelqen shum, pastaj nuk duhet komentuar pamjen e saj, nese nuk tpelqen ska nevoje me ndegju thjesht.

----------


## lleila

Ajo zakonishte vetem trupin  e expozon tjeter prej saj nuk ka

----------


## Bl3ri

Mos e kqyr trupin e saj, ndegjoje muziken nese don.

----------


## Bl3ri

*Arta Bajrami - Aq shpejt aq lehte*

Shume kenge e mire kjo

Ishte tip pedant - Taman o gentleman
Sharmant elegant - Tipik per qejfin tem
Je i lire garant - Ashtu mu tek i thash
Shume interesant - At dit e sot jem bashke

_Rreff:_

Se aq shpejt do te dorezohem 
Mendja as qe ma ka marre
Se aq lehte do te dashurohem
Aman ne shikim te pare
Se aq shpejt ne do te afrohem
Mendja as qe ma ka marre
Se ende sot do dashurohem
Aman si ate dit te parre

Ishte i vecante e teper atraktiv
Cool ekstravagant e komunikativ
Tash une mos ta zgjas e ta eksagjeroj
Ate dit ja filloj kurre me nuk perfundoj.

----------


## -Alda-

Kengetarja me kot qe kam degjuar ndonjehere.

----------


## Bl3ri

*Arta - Mundem vet*

Gjithcka ka ndryshu
Une ty mo sjam ka tdu
Vet ki faj loqka jem
A po te bjen hiq ndermend 
Qe pak ta perkujtoj
Nenstop dilshe me tjeterkond
E un kajsha ntelefon 
A e din ti kur bohet boll

Me ler se mundem vet
Shum mir do jetoj
Po shkoj un po shkoj
Pa ty jeten ta vazhdoj
U kry me u kry
mu mo sme ki ne dore
o bol mos u mundo
se dashnia s!shkon me zorr

Ma nuk kam kohe per ty
tjetri ngjak me ka hy
mjalta tu ka hargju
moti e kom konsumu
tash pishman i ke ra
si un nuk po gjen ma
per tjerat je sharmant 
per mu sje interesant...

----------


## Erlehta

Arta Bajrami ne Foto

----------


## Bl3ri

Këngëtarja nga Prishtina, Arta Bajrami, e cila është edhe njëra ndër këngëtarët me ekstravagante, tani në televizionet tona ka sjellë një klip tjetër, që i takon një kënge të
saj e cila tashmë është bërë hit në Kosovë. Arta, kohë më parë nga adhuruesit e saj identifi kohej si këngëtarja e zhanrit R&B, mirëpo kohët e fundit ajo në treg ka sjellë
një zhanër krejtësisht ndryshe, zhanrin oriental. Ndërkaq, albumi i ri i saj, i cili shumë shpejt do të lansohet nëpër tregjet tona pritet të jetë i një stili të përzier të muzikës, si R & B, house, tekno oriental, e po ashtu do të jenë edhe dy këngë balada. 
Ky album përmban dymbëdhjetë këngë të reja.
*-Ju keni punuar bashkërisht me të vëllain Don Arbas, si çdo herë tjetër. A mendoni se në të ardhmen do tia dilni mbanë edhe pa bashkëpunim me vëllain?*
Arta: Pa Arbasin nuk mundem sepse atë e kam krah të djathtë dhe çka është më kryesorja është producent muzikor...
*- Së fundi muzika juaj i takon edhe zhanrit oriental, pse keni zgjedhur pikërisht një zhanër të tillë?* 
Arta: Unë edhe përpara kam kombinuar elemente orientale në këngët e mia mirëpo në albumin e fundit kam futur një dozë më të madhe të këtij zhanri.
*-Vetë, pse ky zhanër është në trend, apo?*
Arta: Po është në trend dhe mua më pëlqen shumë Sytë nuk gënjejnë
*-Mirëpo, ju jeni bërë e njohur me zhanrin R&B dhe shumë nga adhuruesit
tuaj mendojnë që Arta e ka gjetur veten në këtë zhanër*?
Arta: Unë karrierën time e kam startuar si tinejxhere dhe normal që muzika R&B më është përshtatur më shumë, kështu që kohë pas kohe kam dashur vetë të bëj ndryshime në muzikë, të këndoj edhe zhanre tjera, në mënyrë që mos të jem e përcaktuar vetëm në zhanrin R&B.
*- A mendoni se jeni tejet ekstravagante?*
Arta: Mendoj se deri në njëfarë mase jam ekstravagante dhe kjo më bën të ndjehem
*- Meqë keni gjokse të mëdhenj, a është kjo njëra ndër arsyet që ju në skenë
preferoni të jeni sa më ekstravagante, meqë edhe shumë nga fansat e juaja ju identifi kojnë të tillë*?
Arta: Ok! Le të më identifikojnë ashtu. Sytë nuk gënjejnë.
*- Ka kohë që ju jeni në lidhje me një person, mund të na zbuloni më shumë rreth tij*?
Arta: Janë gjëra shumë personale dhe mendoj se jeta ime private është vetëm e imja.
*- Mirëpo, për ju është thënë se jeni ndarë nga ky person, ndërkaq, së fundi është thënë se sërish i jeni kthyer kësaj dashurie*?
Arta: Jo! Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Edhe kjo prapë punë personale imja. Dhurata për publikun
*- Me kë jeton Arta dhe çfarë angazhimesh tjera keni përveç punës*?
Arta: Jetoj me prindërit dhe me vëllain Arbasin. Jam e angazhuar vetëm në muzikë
sa që nuk kam kohë as për veten time ndonjëherë...
*-Fansat tu këto ditë kanë pasur rastin ta shijojnë edhe klipin tuaj, të cilin e keni lansuar javën e kaluar nëpër televizionet tona. Ku dhe si është realizuar ky klip*
Arta: Po, klipi i këngës Asnjë Milimetër në duet me reperin Loco. Dhe, ky klip është lansuar javën e kaluar, dy ditë para pavarësisë së Kosovës. Ndërkaq, është
realizuar në Shkup nga regjisori Fadil Veseli. Unë, personalisht kam vendosur ta bëjë klipin edhe pse nuk ka qenënë plan, mirëpo meqë kjo këngë është bërë hit, atëherë kjo është arsyeja që më ka shtyrë ta kompletoj edhe me videoklip, si një dhuratë për publikun tim.
*- Cilat janë të rejat tjera dhe çfarë planesh keni për të ardhmen*?
Arta: Jam duke punuar në disa singla të ri dhe pres ta realizoj ndonjë videoklip
tjetër. Po ashtu, jam e angazhuar në koncerte të ndryshme.. Punë edhe vetëm punë.. Ndërkaq, shfrytëzoj rastin tu them popullit të Kosovës: Urime Shtetin e Kosovës dhe ta gëzojmë të ardhmen. Uroj që drejtësia të dominojë dhe jam shumë optimiste se më në fund do të rregullohen shumë gjëra, shumë parregullsi, posaçërisht në aspektin e artit, ku këngëtarët më në fund ti kenë të drejtat e tyre.

Lajmpress

----------


## Bessar

Vokalin e ka te papam si thojn te Shqipris .heh.am nuk duhet edhe aq te ekzpozohet se ctash njerz kan nis mos ta vlersojn ,nejse ky ishte mendimi im.

----------


## Bl3ri

Eshte e vertete kjo qe that me larte se ka nje vokal shum te mire dhe gjitha kenget i ka te bukura me tekst dhe muzike te perkryer.
Me ra rasti te shoh ne nje emision te Arian Canit-Zone e lire ndoshta e ka pa edhe dikush tjeter, ajo aty perngjante me shume ne nje cigane sepse floket i kishte ngjyros ashtu, pastaj trupin (ndoshta eshte e zhvilluar shum )por ishte dhe u dokte shum banale si trup mashkulli, nuk dmth qe te kesh gjoks te madhe dhe ta ekspozojsh gjithkah.

----------


## BaBa

arta bajrami,ka gjith ate trrup, po nga fytyra o si burr.


PS: po largohem se mos vjen arta na fut nai te kafshume shnet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## F-tim

si kengtere nuk e kam qejf po kur shikoj cfar airbag-u ka hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Rammstein_R

...e k'saj  me duket se i mungon diqka ...por,,,,,,po mu kujtua i mungojn edhe dy kemb tjera ...per shak qe koken eka per kater kemb.

----------


## LtB

Per mendimin tim Arta tash qendron shum mir krahasuar me Arten e para 3 apo 4 viteve.Nuk me pelqen  veshja e as levizjet e saj...amo kongt m'pelqejn shum,sidomos tekstet i ka shum t'mira.("I njejti ke mbete")

----------


## zoomen15

Fytyren sikur te kete bere ndonje aksident me 200km/h.
 Kengetare na qenka kjo??? E mire per porno filma.
 Gjithcka mund te behet vetem kengetare jo.
 Mendimi im a mos acaroheni :Lulja3:

----------


## alda09

Mua me pelqen,keni inat ju????????

----------


## Embelsira

*Arta Bajrami- Falet Kjo Zemër*

Nese sjam me ty
ne kto dy tri net
e askujt sdo te jem
sot e 100 vjet
me mir eshte qe te jem e vetem
se rezerve e dikujt tjeter
jam e bindur per nje tjeter qellim
jo si zevendesim

*Reff:*
Vec njehere falet kjo zemer
tjeterkush nuk ma ndron mendjen
ska te drejte askush mbi kete dhe
te me thote qe i imi t'jesh

Nese syte e tu
si shoh ne mengjes
e askujt sdo te jem
deri sa te vdes
me mir eshte qe te jem e vetem
se rezerve e dikujt tjeter
jam e bindur per nje tjeter qellim
jo si zevendesim

----------


## Embelsira

*Skandaloze !!!!* Dalin ne youtube xhirime private te Arta Bajramit dhe te dashurit te saj

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RbsSw9...eature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gmCTJu...eature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pwDyZl...eature=related

----------

